

Struggling to concentrate? - codebeaker
http://glutendude.com/celiac/celiac-disease-and-brain-fog/

======
codebeaker
I have no affiliation to the site linked, actually it was the first result
that wasn't about.com.

Following some of my comments on the “Meals/Feels” thread
([https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6601091](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6601091))
earlier in the month, a number of people contacted me mentioning that they
also had these symptoms, but had never put things together.

Showing up for work at 8:30 and being useless, frustrated and unable to focus
by 10:00, probably that bagel you ate for breakfast.

I just wanted to put out a link in a place where people might run into it,
that might just improve your quality of life!

Whilst I can't stand by suggestions to go to a caveman diet, I can stand by
advice to experiment with your food, and be aware that being short tempered,
unable to focus, and a menace to your team might be related to something as
innocuous as your daily bread.

------
DiabloD3
I'm glad more and more people are realizing Paleo is the way to go

